# Kitabash of an LGB Stainz #3 into a Porter



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

I've finally set up a web site for my photos. This is my first kitbash and it may be one of the main interests of mine in the hobby. Like the sculptor who was asked how he carved a solid block into an elephant, he replied, "I simply cut away everything that's not an elephant. That's what happened here. All the German parts were eliminated and replaced with good old US pieces. I found dozens of examples of excellent models shown in railroad magazines and went from there. Besides ready made parts from the hobby shop (Caboose), I found things like some aluminum grill work at Michal's that made great diamond pattern steps. A Russian Olive tree out back produced twigs that were good for the wood loads in the tender and bunkers. Once the tender was reduced in size, it was a simple matter to mount it with a single truck and glue the whole thing to the back of the locomotive. However, this may be my Waterloo as I haven't run it yet to see how it negotiates curves. At any rate, here are my photos. The web site is east to access using the following. Each picture can be enlarged by clicking on them. Regards, Dale

*http://photo-sharing.winsoftmagic.com/1/eimqaq0o.htm*


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice critter. Kind of forney-ish. 










-Brian


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for posting. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like your on your way


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mongo LIKE! 


If you have trouble on the curves because of the rear truck, 2 solutions come to mind. 1: float it on a brass swing arm so that it can move side to side. and/or 2: make a slotted mount on the bottom of the tender to allow it to slide sideways. 


I made a backwoods logger out of a #3 like that a ****'s age ago. Somebody on eBay bought it for more than I had in it, which let me upgrade to a 2017D... which I mangled as well.
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/StainzBash.html 

My latest Stainz mangle is at a standstill at the moment. I hope my muse bites again soon
narrow gauge 2-4-4-0


----------



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the notes of encouragement. As I told Mik, I have other projects for kit bashing and really enjoy doing it. Its a little like sculpture work (which I do on occasion) ...breaking up something and seeing something else emerge is immensely rewarding. Regards, Dale


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you'll find that the LGB was MUCH easier to disassemble than anything Aristo makes. When kitbashing Aristos a Dremel with reinforced cut-off discs is almost a must (but watch your speed, the plastic REALLY stinks when it melts)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool, look forward to more bashes


----------

